# CPC coder looking for job in Los Angeles, CA



## nathanschreier (Jul 22, 2012)

Nathan Schreier
Schreier.nathan@gmail.com
Contact Number: 952-381-4865
*
Permanent Address
3737 North Kenmore Ave,
Chicago IL, 60613 Apt. GF
*
Objective: I am a graduate of the Medical Administration program (AAS) along with the Medical Coding and Insurance Program. I am currently working towards getting my Bachelor's degree in Applied Health through the University of Minnesota Crookston Online program.
*
Experience:
*
University of Chicago Medical Center March 2012, Present
Data Amalyst III
Supervisor: Mike Wall
*
Is responsible for staffing departmental quality improvement activities, facilitating multi-disciplinary reviews/studies, data aggregation, analysis and reporting of performance improvement activities using accepted methodologies, including identification, measurement, analysis, and reporting of projects, indicators, and outcomes. *The Quality Analyst develops, utilizes, evaluates, and acts as a resource for data collection tools and methodology; databases; summary reports; balanced score cards and other reporting formats; and evaluative resources. *The Quality Analyst collaborates with interdisciplinary members of the healthcare team, including physicians, nurses, other professional personnel, and support staff. *This position is accountable for assuring data source, accuracy, and integrity for reporting to internal departments and external agencies
*
*
University of Minnesota Medical Center Fairview June 2011, March 2012
Compliance and Reimbursement Analyst Coding II (Inpatient ICU, Hospitalist and Psychologists)
Supervisor: Tracy Lawver
*
Analyze inpatient clinical presentation and diagnostic data to identify cases where additional physician documentation is needed to better reflect the patient's clinical picture, severity of illness, and appropriate reimbursement level. Develop physician queries, asking for additional inpatient documentation. Perform multiple types of coding: ED, ambulatory, inpatient, and hospitalists (hospital and/or professional fee). Abstract outcomes data as required by accrediting, regulatory, and voluntary agencies such as CMS, AHA, JCAHO, etc. Interpret internal and external customer requests for data; extract the data from the medical record databases; and analyze the results ordinate and facilitates CMS, JCAHO, and other mandated medical record documentation review activities.
*
*
Gillette Children's Hospital October 2011, June 2011
Physician Coding and Billing (Neurology, Orthopedics, Rheumatology, Pediatrics, Endocrinology, and Neurodevelopment)
Supervisor: Mary Kaeding 651-636-9443
• Coding includes Inpatient, outpatient and surgical procedures.
• Created a master charge sheet for Orthopedics and Neurology.
• Research accounts with assigned payers and make sure that claims are processed in a correct and timely manner.
• Research denied claims and submit them with the correct code according to the payers guidelines
• Daily contact with physicians to insure correct documentation and correct coding according to the diagnosis or symptoms.
• Educate Physicians on correct coding or changes
• Proficent with medical systems such as: Cerner, 3M, AccelaCapture, AccelSmart, Affinity, Quadramed, Enterprise Scheduling.
• Promote a positive work environment.
*
*
*
*
Talecris, August 2009, May 2010
Phlebotomist
Supervisor: Renee Blurr, (218)287-2700
• Perform basic venipuncture and seek assistance with more difficult situations
• Assists in determining the suitability of donors to undergo plasmapheresis
• Responds to and assists with handling donor reactions in accordance with guidelines. Monitors donors and equipment to ensure health of donors and quality of product
• Ensures the proper calibration and maintenance of autopheresis machines.
• Ensures proper sanitation and cleaning of equipment and work area between donors.
• Charting of patient status.
*
Prairie St. Johns, November 2008, August 2009
Psychiatric Counselor
Supervisor: Theresa Dean, (701) 476-7216
• Responsible to assist in the observation, planning, intervention and evaluation of care to psychiatric patients.
• Patient charting
*
Education:
Minnesota State University Crookston/Community and Technical College Moorhead
In Progress Major: Bachelors of Applied Health (BAH)
Major: Medical Coding and Insurance/ Medical Administration
*
Computer Skills: Excellent computer skills and proficient in the following computer programs: Word, Excel, EPIC, Power Point, Access, Microsoft Outlook, Minitab, Adobe, and Internet Explorer. I also have experience with 10-key data entry along with keyboarding skills at 50 WPM.
​
Awards/Honors:
Outstanding Achievement Award, Presented by Hennepin Technical College, 2006.
Gamma Phi Guy of the year 2007
Alpha Lambda Delta Honors Society, presented by Alpha lambda Delta, 2007.
Corrick Center Scholarship, presented by Corrick Center, 2007.
Upper classmen Scholarship, presented by Minnesota State University Moorhead, 2007
Sigma Chi, Horizons Graduate, 2008
*
Certifications:
CPI Training
Phlebotomy certified
CPC​
CPR
First Aid
*
*
Leadership Roles:
Vice President/ Inter-Fraternity Council Representative
Sigma Chi Fraternity
Dance Marathon Donations committee leader 2008
*
Affiliations:
Sigma Chi Fraternity, member since 2007
Alpha Lambda Delta Honor Society, member since 2007
*
References: Available upon request
*
*
*
*
*
*


----------

